# celery leaves,leeks,scallions.



## John (Nov 26, 2010)

hey everyone, are these things good for leopards?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2010)

Celery leaves - not much nutrition
Leeks - alkaloid toxins
scallions - couldn't find anything on this one, but I really doubt a tortoise would eat any kind of onion or its tops.


----------



## Neal (Nov 26, 2010)

I do feed my leopards celery leaves, but it's usually stuff we had in the refrigerator we got for us that is about to go bad. Not much nutrition but no harm in eating it. Not sure about the other two.


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2010)

My sulcatas eat all of those. No problems so far. We have a type of wild onion here too and they love that one too.


----------



## John (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Kristina (Nov 26, 2010)

These would be the types of things that I wouldn't put on the daily menu, but if you have some leftovers, etc., it shouldn't hurt to toss them in there. 

I always throw all my leftover veggies from cooking for my family to the tortoises.


----------



## John (Nov 26, 2010)

well the funny thing is I did try some scallion before asking,pretty sure wild onion is listed as o.k in moderation,only one of my leopards ate it though,the one thats fighting illness right now. thanks again john


----------

